#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Are memes paving path to extremism or online harassment?

## Helena

There is an old quote "pen is mightier than sword" but I think it should be changed as *"meme is mightier than sword"* to be apt to the current trend. Memes are photos of people or a scene from a film with text added on them. Nowadays the memes are the easiest and fastest way to spread a news.It may be a social awareness thing or an entertainment based thing,people feel it easy to get the information and it takes only a few seconds to share it!.

But the worst part is that people keep spreading news through memes just because they're viral without even knowing whether it's a true news or not.It also plays a major role in spreading extremism.They even trigger the emotions and beliefs of people and some times creates unwanted problems.


Some memes steps into another level by changing the concept from trolling to harassing and finally everyone ends up having awkward moments.In my view social harassment through memes have increased a lot, where people have started to create memes only to expose their anger on a particular person or a group.

*What's your opinion about the memes? Do they promote online harassment and extremism?*

----------


## Karikaalan

Yes . Memes are too effective. But any other medium it do consists of both negative and positive sides. It is a way to show out creativity. But the meme creator should be aware that it should not spread any negativity.

----------


## Assassin

> *What's your opinion about the memes? Do they promote online harassment and extremism?*


Really I amused about the creativity of some meme generaters around me. It makes me laughed so many times but only few make me think. Also I have seen memes with social contant didn't reach well like the other. It's one of the trending medium now and it has pros and cons too. 

Meme lovers can browse the encyclopedia of memes created on 2008 which is known as * knowyourmeme.*

----------


## Bhavya

> What's your opinion about the memes? Do they promote online harassment and extremism?


In My point of view Memes are widely used for entertainment rather than social awareness. It's has it's own pros and cons as well.
It's in our hands to use it in a correct way.

----------


## Helena

> Yes . Memes are too effective. But any other medium it do consists of both negative and positive sides. It is a way to show out creativity. But the meme creator should be aware that it should not spread any negativity.


Yes, but the internet is stuffed with a large number of meme creators, most of them just try to attract the society without caring about the negative impact! In my view it also depends on the society, if the public gets attracted only towards the good set of memes the bad memes will automatically reduced.

----------


## Helena

> Really I amused about the creativity of some meme generaters around me. It makes me laughed so many times but only few make me think. Also I have seen memes with social contant didn't reach well like the other. It's one of the trending medium now and it has pros and cons too. 
> 
> Meme lovers can browse the encyclopedia of memes created on 2008 which is known as * knowyourmeme.*


Thank you assassin for sharing about the encyclopedia.I didn't know it before.

----------


## Helena

> In My point of view Memes are widely used for entertainment rather than social awareness. It's has it's own pros and cons as well.
> It's in our hands to use it in a correct way.


Well said Bhavya. Yes memes are mostly used for entertainment and that too has 2 sides, the good and the bad way of promotions.

----------


## Shana

> There is an old quote "pen is mightier than sword" but I think it should be changed as *"meme is mightier than sword"* to be apt to the current trend. Memes are photos of people or a scene from a film with text added on them. Nowadays the memes are the easiest and fastest way to spread a news.It may be a social awareness thing or an entertainment based thing,people feel it easy to get the information and it takes only a few seconds to share it!.
> 
> But the worst part is that people keep spreading news through memes just because they're viral without even knowing whether it's a true news or not.It also plays a major role in spreading extremism.They even trigger the emotions and beliefs of people and some times creates unwanted problems.
> 
> 
> Some memes steps into another level by changing the concept from trolling to harassing and finally everyone ends up having awkward moments.In my view social harassment through memes have increased a lot, where people have started to create memes only to expose their anger on a particular person or a group.
> 
> *What's your opinion about the memes? Do they promote online harassment and extremism?*


As long as it doesn't criticize someone in an immoral way, the creativity of memes is fine. 
I've seen memes which criticize a person's appearance and disability. If we choose to avoid them, then memes lead the way to journalism. They speak millions of words just with an image. They provoke thoughts(good and bad), and the creativity is damn good sometimes.

----------


## Helena

> As long as it doesn't criticize someone in an immoral way, the creativity of memes is fine. 
> I've seen memes which criticize a person's appearance and disability. If we choose to avoid them, then memes lead the way to journalism. They speak millions of words just with an image. They provoke thoughts(good and bad), and the creativity is damn good sometimes.


In my view it's the public who promote those immoral memes.If no one is interested in such memes eventually the meme creators will stop creating them.The change should start from each and every individual.

----------


## Assassin

> Thank you assassin for sharing about the encyclopedia.I didn't know it before.


You're thread shows that you're get more into memes, that's why I let you know about it. Hope it's useful to you.

----------


## Bhavya

> Really I amused about the creativity of some meme generaters around me. It makes me laughed so many times but only few make me think. Also I have seen memes with social contant didn't reach well like the other. It's one of the trending medium now and it has pros and cons too. 
> 
> Meme lovers can browse the encyclopedia of memes created on 2008 which is known as * knowyourmeme.*


Never know that there is an encyclopedia for memes Thanks for sharing this information Assassin.

----------

